# Throttlestop kind of made my laptop even worse at game performance



## FLANKE (Dec 8, 2020)

I own an HP envy x360 15 cn series which had a core i7 8565U & mx150(25w), normally while playing CSGO it could reach a minimum of 60fps but lately, it seems to screw itself up. When gaming in lowest graphics settings in 1080p, I can't even reach a steady 40fps! The frames fluctuate at 15-35 which is unplayable. Here are a couple of my throttlestop settings during gaming, I had changed some TPL settings but it made no difference. Please help me, I'm desperate!


----------



## FLANKE (Dec 8, 2020)

anyone?


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 8, 2020)

Hi,
What were the results before throttle stop ?


----------



## FLANKE (Dec 8, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> What were the results before throttle stop ?


well pretty much the same


----------



## vgm (Dec 8, 2020)

FLANKE said:


> I own an HP envy x360 15 cn series which had a core i7 8565U & mx150(25w), normally while playing CSGO it could reach a minimum of 60fps but lately, it seems to screw itself up. When gaming in lowest graphics settings in 1080p, I can't even reach a steady 40fps! The frames fluctuate at 15-35 which is unplayable. Here are a couple of my throttlestop settings during gaming, I had changed some TPL settings but it made no difference. Please help me, I'm desperate!


In the third picture i.e. TPL, see if you can uncheck clamp option and move PP0 turbo power limit to 28. Check off Start Speedshift when TS starts. And try tweaking Intel power balance for CPU to 28-31 and 9-15 for GPU if you're using MX GPU.
In the main window of TS, click on Turn on to activate TS, uncheck C1E and speedstep so that speedshift can do its job.
I'd refrain from applying newest BIOS patches that includes plundervolt uCode. On my skylake 6700hq undervolting was blocked and had to revert to older BIOS from Dell to get undervolting back.
@unclewebb can help too.


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 9, 2020)

> ThrottleStop kind of made my laptop even worse


@FLANKE - Look at the log file you posted. Your Nvidia GPU is continuously cycling. It only runs at full speed for 1 or 2 seconds and then it throttles to 10% of its rated speed for long periods of time after that. This will kill gaming performance. Your problem has nothing to do with ThrottleStop.

It looks like HP set the Nvidia GPU thermal throttling temperature to 69°C or 70°C. Ridiculous for HP to do something like this but not really that surprising. Lots of laptop manufacturers do dumb stuff like this all the time. 

Someone recently used an Asus tool to raise their Nvidia GPU throttling temperature. Not sure if this is going to be possible with your laptop. If your laptop used to work wonderful before, try cleaning it and replace the thermal paste. You can also try installing an older BIOS version. 

Constantly bouncing off the Nvidia GPU thermal throttling limit does not make for a fun gaming experience.


----------



## FLANKE (Dec 9, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> @FLANKE - Look at the log file you posted. Your Nvidia GPU is continuously cycling. It only runs at full speed for 1 or 2 seconds and then it throttles to 10% of its rated speed for long periods of time after that. This will kill gaming performance. Your problem has nothing to do with ThrottleStop.
> 
> It looks like HP set the Nvidia GPU thermal throttling temperature to 69°C or 70°C. Ridiculous for HP to do something like this but not really that surprising. Lots of laptop manufacturers do dumb stuff like this all the time.
> 
> ...


The thing is...Last week, I was playing with it perfectly fine and it could remain a stable 60+fps and sometimes even 100+. I just don't know what happened all of a sudden. When I bought this laptop, HP said it's a 25w full-power chip and it sometimes did live up to its potential...


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 9, 2020)

FLANKE said:


> Last week


That is why I think that HP might have recently sent out a firmware update for your Nvidia GPU. They might have lowered the Nvidia GPU thermal throttling temperature. If you are allowed to install a previous BIOS version, this might fix the problem. 

All I know for 100% sure is that your Nvidia GPU is being limited to 70°C. I am not sure when this first happened or why. Before the last update, the Nvidia GPU throttling temperature could have been 80°C or 90°C.



FLANKE said:


> HP said it's a 25w full-power chip


That is meaningless if HP reduced the thermal throttling temperature to 70°C. You would need to move to the Arctic and play outside to run your Nvidia GPU at full power without it triggering thermal throttling at 70°C. This is not a practical maximum temperature for an Nvidia GPU.

You will probably get better results if you disable the Nvidia GPU and force your games to run on the Intel GPU. The Intel GPU does not have this severe temperature limitation.


----------

